# Pineview buoy line



## cwilson (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a Conservation Officer located in Weber County. I have noticed the fishermen doing very good at not crossing the buoy line at Pineview. I commend all of you on your efforts. What saddens me is that I worked to get an extra 100 yards or so on the west side of the buoy line for fishermen to have access. We came to an agreement with BOR that they would put a second buoy line to give fishermen more access. I guess this is the main reason for the post is to inform all those who would like to fish on the West of the buoy line that you are able to up to the point of the no trespass signs that are approximately were the first telephone pole west of the buoy line is, if you are by the dam keepers house. There is a sign on the other side and we will have to use an imaginary line until the BOR fulfills there side of the agreement. Hopefully this makes sense. If you have questions I'll check this forum the next couple of days or give me a call.

Chad Wilson
Conservation Officer
801 388-2519


----------



## cwilson (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple other thoughts: The no fishing behind the buoy line regulation has been lifted. So it is now only subject to trespass. If you know people who this may affect please pass the word on. I would hate to see people not fishing in a place that is legal for them to fish.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks officer wilson... this is good news!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Chad,
Thank you for your post.
It will be a big help to a lot of anglers who like to fish in the Narrows.
This is good news indeed.
Thanks again,
Grandpa D.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

For anybody that might be wondering I just got off the phone with the DWR NR office and verified that the number listed is in fact Chad Wilson. This post was not made by an internet imposter. I know it seems paranoid but it wouldn't be real hard for somebody to get his info and make a post like this to try and get somebody in trouble thinking they were ok because of something that was read on the internet.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! Great to see that we have some great officers out there!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

That is great news Chad. I was up that way not too long ago with my boy and when we are out I like to teach him the proper way to do things. There was a group of fellas on the west side of the bouys and I told him that you can't fish over there. I will have to take him back up that way to show him what is right. Thank you.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I still don't see the point of the line in the winter time, is it a safety thing for the fishermen, or to keep people away from the dam, if it is of worry for the dam, then that make no sence, when anyone anytime day of night can drive a car across it???


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the information Chad.

Is that the number we should program into our cell phone to call if we see illegal activity in Weber County?


----------



## cwilson (Jan 13, 2011)

Troll,

I am one of two officers in Weber County. Go ahead and try my number, but if you don't get me try the Turn in the poacher number and we will get someone there.

Sparky

The claim by the BOR is this was the next available spot to put the buoy line. They put in new technology that required it be moved. They said they need an anchor on each side which would require a 6x6x6 hole for cement. There claim is they don't have access on the south side of the reservoir to put an anchor in. If any one can disprove this, it may be possible to move the buoy line back. It probably would never go al the way back to where it was, but may be able to get additional ground. If you have additonal questions about the workings of it, give me a call.


----------

